
Show HN: Online Clojure REPL - amasad
https://repl.it/languages/clojure
======
jffry
Neat! I especially like that you provide some samples right up front. You
might want to explore sandboxing it some:

    
    
      (slurp "/etc/passwd")
      (clojure.java.shell/sh "find" "/" "-name" "*clojure*")

~~~
Jach
This applies to all their languages, I don't think it's a real problem.
(Repl.it's been around for a while.)

------
bloaf
This site has a propensity for crashing my web browser (firefox 51.0.1)

------
agumonkey
Haskell, and now Clojure... what's next ? sml ? prolog ?

